

Keen Listings: Craigslist made easy. - oldsquarehead
http://keenlistings.com

======
neilkelty
From a UX perspective your site doesn't appear to "work," I tried clicking on
the two images and the "Buyer"/"Seller" text. Haven't gotten anywhere yet...

~~~
oldsquarehead
Thanks for the feedback, I've added a bit more to the homepage and a call to
action to Get Started.

